# Payment options



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Just wondering how others deal with getting paid. Anyone do 1/2 up front,1/2 upon completion,invoice total when done, etc. thanks


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

muddermankc said:


> Just wondering how others deal with getting paid. Anyone do 1/2 up front,1/2 upon completion,invoice total when done, etc. thanks


 
I just finish the job and wait forever to get payed, it's getting really sickening. I don't even want to work for those people anymore, it's getting to the point for me it would be better to find some job that payed $15 an hour, least I would know when I was going to get payed. Somethings gotta change.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

muddermankc said:


> Just wondering how others deal with getting paid. Anyone do 1/2 up front,1/2 upon completion,invoice total when done, etc. thanks


 
On new homes I draw 1/3rd when the board is stocked, 1/3rd when hung, 1/3rd when complete. For basement or additions I may go with 1/2 when hung,1/2 when complete.

Depends on who I'm working for too. I've been screwed to many times to let anyone get to far ahead of me.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lately, I've been doing 1/2 and 1/2. I as well have been bent over 1 too moany times. Now I really like to have a credit card on file as well, just to secure incase. I as well am pretty sick of the whole thing and agree with rckslash. Since I've taken their CC they seem to be pretty responsive of that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeez, even finished an estimate the other day and was asked,"You do take VISA, right?" Hell ya, I'll bring my (buddy's) machine tomorrow!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I tell them to paypal me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

How much does that cost? The VISA machine costs 2.5%


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

for me, nothing. I might cost a little for them, but I don't think so. Only had to do it a few times. most pay in cash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

So Paypal costs the customer and not the vendor. Are the funds direct deposited or are you mailed a check?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

honestly I'm not sure who it charges, if it charges anyone at all, I've used it a number of times and never been charged. Both for incoming and outgoing. You set it up and what happens is this, The funds go from the customers account to their paypal account, then from their paypal account to your account. From there you can leave it in your paypal account or you can "cash out" and put it in your checking account. Everything is electronic. Total transfer time is about 3-4 days, to clear funds.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

If I do the whole job( hang and finish) I mostly do small work. 9 times out of 10 I will get the rock on the job before I start.. I will get my frist draw after the job is hung and taped out.. My rocker is a pain in the ass, he can never wait on a payment..My frist draw is almost half the invoice.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

1/2 when hung, 1/2 when finished. Haven't had a problem.............YET.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

The rocker sounds like the intelligent one. He wants to be paid when the job is done. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> honestly I'm not sure who it charges, if it charges anyone at all, I've used it a number of times and never been charged. Both for incoming and outgoing. You set it up and what happens is this, The funds go from the customers account to their paypal account, then from their paypal account to your account. From there you can leave it in your paypal account or you can "cash out" and put it in your checking account. Everything is electronic. Total transfer time is about 3-4 days, to clear funds.


Use the card machine tonite, and then the transaction has to be "batched". Then the clock starts and you get your money in 24-48 hours deposited into your account. Think my buddy pays like 40 per month plus 2.5%. Guess paypal would be cheaper but a little slower.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

I did the paypal thing a while back, 1400.00 job it cost 33.00. We did the transaction on a wednesday and it was in my account on monday morning, people are usually willing to spend more when paying by card. Its just fake money right?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you're buddy is getting railed. Last year when I was looking into a CC machine, they were only going to charge $10 /mo. you should have him look around a bit.

if your figures are correct ^ that would be about 2.4% still cheaper than the cc machine


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

What really get's me is when you call these people that owe you money, and you know there sitting by the phone, and they never answer. :furious:At least be man enough to pick up the phone and tell me an other lie.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Is this a homeowner owing you or contractor?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

join the club.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

******, right about the card machine. He signed a 5 year deal at forty per month, with option to renew. I'll just borrow his when necessary. He'll wind up paying 2400.00 and still not own it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ouch, if he wants, I have a number for one that's way cheap.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

17 days till i get big draw on job, trying 2do these small jobs for cash flowage but i have to be at the damn apts all the time. Now they tell me thyre pouring the floors on thursday and friday so we have to haul all our stuff off a floor that is only taped so the so important floor guys can come do their work, now i understand that pouring this gypcrete is a pretty big deal and a big operation, but it always seems that the drywallers are called on to catch a job up, or that we can double our time to help everyone, im just crying. peace 17 days


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't make me come down there and show you how to tape!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think he's hosed if he signed a lease. Worse yet I see the Apple Iphone "has an app for that". The wife has been after me to try one. Maybe my next phone, but only if they get down under $200 or so.

Mudderman, feel ya on that gypcrete, but a GC that'll do that to you also will F### you on your draw. Those gypcrete guys etch their schedule in stone and the GC knows it and should make sure you know it too. Are they throwing you stumbling blocks or are you having performance issues? I was by that job last week and kind of looked for you, what do you drive? I didn't see any KS plates with the DW vehicles.


----------



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

I usually get paid after the job is done and i get it in a check


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*I do it a little different*

I usually get paid after I stab the customer in the neck and go through their droors. Steal the cars, empty the accounts and steal their identity. Hey guys my new name is Chuck and apparently I'm from Alabama. You need any work done? I have prices to die for.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

DP's gonna steal it from you! watch your a$$ mudderman!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Naw, just wanted to see if he needed spray help. The big rig been pretty idle...


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Naw, just wanted to see if he needed spray help. The big rig been pretty idle...


hah, the easiest way i keep track of how 'busy' i am....

is how often i see the spray rig leaving the office parking lot.

well, it left my parking lot this morning, ill tell u that much.......and it wont leave again until the middle of next week.



......thats pretty bad, being it used to be so busy, i would rarely catch a glimpse of the stupid rig at my office.

sigh.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

For remodels and additions through the homeowner I always get 50% upon signing the contract and the remainder the day I finish the job.

5 builders in which I do all their houses I never even have a contract. They call me with an address when the house is ready for me sometimes a couple days prior. I go in and do the job and as soon as I am finished I meet them at their office with wet paint on my shoes and a bill in my hand and they cut me a check on the spot.

1 building company in which I only do half of their houses (30/60yr) I never have a signed contract for either. Same thing they call with an address and I show up with a bill at their office. Except the date they receive my bill it is entered into their computer and automatically 30 days later the computer prints out a check. (Don't ask)

Builders that ask me to do a house that I don't do regular business with I always have a contract.

Not sure how things ended this way around my area but most builders seek out the hangers seperate and I go in and just Tape, Texture, and Paint...guess I don't mind and haven't had the desire to take on the hanging too. Perhaps if I had to invest in rock I would be more inclined to get some up front with a contract.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Some contractors i will get money up front that is if i go out on a limb and buy thousands of dollars in Sheetrock for there job it is only fair.... Not to mention the fact Do you think the General Contractor will start a job without some Cash up front ?? No they do not it would be stupid that they would do this , one job and they could be out of business..... I do though if just taping don't mind taking my pay in full at the end , unless it is a big job that i have to carry for a few weeks then i insist on a contractors draw , which most seem to think is more than fair.... On the other end is a typical home owner , whether you want some money up front or not You can really get a good feel by seeing there reaction when you list it in your contract or verbal that you need a down payment, what kind of response do you get from them will tell you if you will receive your money in full when you are done. It is always nice to get something to start . Nothing worse than not getting paid for your work and what is far worse than that is buying material for some one else and then not getting paid.... I have seen homeowners build homes for free by knowing loop holes in the laws and yes they can seem to live and justify doing it ... some food for thought. Can You Afford To Bank Roll Somebody Else's Project ??? If you can just send me your money


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just thinking that most bigger jobs the GC usually will bill out there invoices once a month and ours usually are include in there invoices so that means we can be at there mercy since most have a 30 net to get paid and then they in turn can pay us kinda sucks , but it the GC is on the ball they usually can take care of us right away ... The trick for a GC is working on other subs money instead of there own so that they don't take any risks.. its the nature of the beast.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that I'm on my own these are some good insights on how to do business with builders on the big projects. Perhaps state clearly in the contracts an actual pay schedule. I would like to learn a little more on how ALL GC's get draws on ALL types of projects and the norm for them paying their contractors to help me with the payment negotians. Plus this would help me know when and how I can pay my subs (or more hourly employee's) if I want to take a big step up.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The very best way is to ask other subs.... they will tell you that is other subs working for the GC... they will let you know how fast or slow they pay , and if you happen to run across a bunch of new subs that should tip you off that he may not be the best guy to work for must be a good reason like non-payment or very slow . sometimes you just have to trust your instincts and gut feeling , usually works for me .


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So Paypal costs the customer and not the vendor. Are the funds direct deposited or are you mailed a check?


Paypal charges the vendor. The funds remain in your paypal account and you have the option to transfer them to your bank account.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I see. So just as a credit card machine the vendor pays... But you have to take an extra step to see your money go into the operating account. BTW the iphone CC app is a one time $40 dollar cost + the 2.5%. I think in June, a new iphone is coming out. Am waiting til then to get one. Pretty much everybody has a CC, some people have never heard of paypal.


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I see. So just as a credit card machine the vendor pays... But you have to take an extra step to see your money go into the operating account. BTW the iphone CC app is a one time $40 dollar cost + the 2.5%. I think in June, a new iphone is coming out. Am waiting til then to get one. Pretty much everybody has a CC, some people have never heard of paypal.


There are countless services out there that you can go through to accept credit cards. You can even do it through QuickBooks if you have that. There's probly other accounting software that can be used as well. In most cases there's a monthly fee to be involved with the service. Some may even charge per usage, just depends.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We use Quickbooks Pro in the office, but was toying with the idea of being able to process CC's in the field without wi-fi concerns. The iphone(which I've never been a fan of on account of price) coming out in June is supposedly going to be ATT upgradeable. Meaning I should be able to get it using my credit accrued (for not having replaced my existing phone for 2+ years) and save some dough.


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We use Quickbooks Pro in the office, but was toying with the idea of being able to process CC's in the field without wi-fi concerns. The iphone(which I've never been a fan of on account of price) coming out in June is supposedly going to be ATT upgradeable. Meaning I should be able to get it using my credit accrued (for not having replaced my existing phone for 2+ years) and save some dough.


I have a WWAN device on my laptop that allows me to be online in the field. It would work for those who want to accept credit cards in the field also. Another option, although I don't know if they have these any longer, is a modem that plugs into your cell phone that the laptop plugs into and allows you to get online via a dialup connection. But personally, I recommend the WWAN for convenience and speed since it's a broadband connection. I've been out in areas where you can't even pick up a hot spot and my WWAN gets me online. You can find them through various venders. I just walked into a Walmart and got mine but I'm sure there are other places where they are available also.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe a time will come (probably sooner than later) that I will be forced to carry the laptop in my truck, but if I can process CCs with a cell phone instead, I'm thinking that's just one battery to keep charged.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn I wished sometimes I was doing residential. In commerical usually don't see anything until 30 days after invoice is recieved. Every GC has their own terms. Home-owners are the fastest- Big jobs = 50% or 33% up-front small jobs =100% when done. 

I'm thinking of that credit card thing! Sounds Great!


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

At least somebody agrees with me.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

If there's an app for the iphone with that, I wonder if my phone has one too, I'm going to look into that, Great idea! Thanks

you mean there's people out there that don't carry a laptop in their truck? hell, I've got a printer installed under my back seat


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> If there's an app for the iphone with that, I wonder if my phone has one too, I'm going to look into that, Great idea! Thanks
> 
> you mean there's people out there that don't carry a laptop in their truck? hell, I've got a printer installed under my back seat


I haven't gone as far as installing a printer in my truck, but I did purchase an inverter for the truck for when I go out of town (60+ miles) to do jobs so I can run the laptop and printer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

There is an app (several) for CCs. Be careful when choosing and
know the terms. Lookout for
a
no commitment subscription with a
low percentage fee.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

If its a builder ask your supplier how they pay thier bills. If they are good then give them terms. If its a homeowner or a one shot deal, 50% before the truck unloads, 25% when its hung and the rest when the tapeing is complete and the job cleaned up.
When I go on a new builders job the first thing I do is talk to the other contractors and ask how they pay thier bills. If thers something to be found out someone is dying to tell about it.


----------

